# Propane tank as an co2 tank?



## qoperator (Apr 13, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has tried or used a propane tank, cleaned or new of course, as a substitute for a conventional cylinder tank? And if so did you have problems filling it? Having trouble finding a small cylinder. Thanks
:icon_conf


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I will answer that ? with a ? and an answer 

*Why ?* and *No* :icon_bigg


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

I don't think you'll find any reputable source willing to fill a propane tank with CO2. 

Find out where your local restaurants get their soda fountain CO2 cylinders from. You may be able to buy/rent one from their source.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

If they did that, they would probably end up in jail. LOL


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

If you need a local source for CO2 try:

Holox
US HWY 41 SOUTH
TIFTON, GA 31793-1455
Tel: 912-382-5174

Mike


----------



## Bonsai_Swamp (Sep 11, 2004)

Really, really bad idea. 

Ignoring that incompatible valve thingy for the moment, CO2 cylinders have much thicker walls than propane cylinders. Propane cylinders are 250 p.s.i. max pressure, CO2 cylinders are normally 1800 p.s.i. At 100 degrees F. propane exerts about 170 p.s.i., while CO2 exerts about 1400 p.s.i. Even at room temperature a full CO2 cylinders runs about 850 p.s.i.

Boom.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Even if you could somehow ghetto rig the valve to fit no one is going to risk going to jail by filling that tank. At best they could only put in a small amount of gaseous CO2 that would soon be depleted. At worst you would have a small bomb.

When messing around with pressures in the range of more than 30-40 psi and glass or metal containers it smart not to get involved. You will wind up injured or dead. At the pressures that a CO2 cylinder works at you will be dead.

Take a good look at a propane cylinder. You will note that they are welded. Now take a look at a CO2 cylinder. You will note that they are not welded. There is a REALLY REALLY good reason for that. Cost. Sure you can build a welded cylinder that can take 3000 psi (that's what they hydro test CO2 cylinders at) but it's going to be very very expensive.


----------

